# Great cross overs



## Princess Ivy (Aug 26, 2004)

When writing the wheel of time, Jordan apparently based his creation in middle earth (not that I've ever been able to find the similarities). But this is something that I myself have found confounding. An author will create a perfectly respectable universe, then base novels/series in that universe. To start an new series, they will however create a new universe, when often the original would have not only fitted, but been better than the new one for that series(confused?). Fans are also accoustomed to that universe and can become confused when trying to discover the boundaries and parameters for the new universe.
So why do it? Originalality for the sake of it? Or just to be different. 
And then, to abandon a perfectly good universe, with characters that could cross over very easily, seems so very wasteful.

Some cross overs could be then imagined:
Dragons controlling the worms in dune?
Belgareth searching for spock?
Rincewind in Xanth?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 26, 2004)

I see where you are coming from and probably the only way to get a definitive answer is from one of the authors themselves. My own opinion is that it is probably an attempt by the writer to create a new challenge - but also a way of allowing the imagination to create new intricacies within new societys which are most likely based on different concepts from their first universe ---if you see what I mean    

I recently read an interview with Stephen Donaldson and, in it, he was asked why he waited so long before beginning to write the Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant. His answer was simple - he wanted to try new things - to challenge his own abilities with new scenarios. I suspect he is not alone in that feeling.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 26, 2004)

I can quite understand the reasoning - to play with difference concepts and ideas, not to mention narrative styles.

 Different challenges, different characters sets, different ways of playing with things.

 I guess it's a bit like speaking different languages, but each language is particularly good at expressing a certain key element or set of elements.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 27, 2004)

Vogans VS the Dominion, Two great Beaurocrocies fighting for control of intergalactic hyperspacial worm hole travel...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL! The Vogons would just send over some of their poetry and win hands down   

I'd like to see the Enterprise take on a few Tie Fighters


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 28, 2004)

Enterprise would be a bit big - would have to go against Star Destroyers.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 28, 2004)

Howzabout Death Star versus Borg Cube


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 28, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 30, 2004)

must hide this thread, hubby loves enterprise (I think it sucks, big time!) and he'll skin me for being involved in any bashing...

Captain Archer vs Sam Bekkett in the immaging chamber.


----------



## seerdon (Aug 30, 2004)

I'd like to see a SW vs ST crossover, but in my opinion science fiction and fantasy don't mix. Except in the case of Dune perhaps... that was a weird book. What's the third book in the series, is it God Emperor or something, I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 30, 2004)

We can't have Star Trek and Star Wars cross-over - because then we'd have a massive combined universe where ships continually fail to observe the laws of physics!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2004)

Read that as a develeoped concept actually, where various laws of physics and magic extended only within the speheres of each world. IE, the earth was bound by the laws of physics, but another world might be sorcery, another spells etc... Can't for the life of me remember what it was called though.

Another cross over:
Farscape and Voyager, the search for new wormhole technology in the delta quadrant.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 31, 2004)

> What's the third book in the series, is it God Emperor or something, I haven't been able to find it anywhere.



You should be able to find in Amazon or somewhere similar. The sequels were not nearly as good as the original but (IMO) God Emperor is definitely the strongest of the follow ups.

Whatabout something a little different: Irvine Welsh writes a script for Star Wars. 
"Haw Darth, ya radge! Gauny no destroy oor planet? We're fair upset aboot it a'naw. Gauny no dae it big man?"


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2004)

The scariest thing is that I understood that.
BWAHAHA


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 1, 2004)

> The scariest thing is that I understood that



Welcome to Radgeland


----------



## Mark Robson (Sep 6, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> We can't have Star Trek and Star Wars cross-over - because then we'd have a massive combined universe where ships continually fail to observe the laws of physics!!


... and as Scottie is often quoted - ' you canna change the laws of physics!'


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 6, 2004)

I could see where Feist's Magician series could move into another world that happens to be...um...how about Conan?  Some stories have built-in loopholes that could allow the author to go about changing the world the story is set in but using the same characters - like Moorcock.

Or you could have some fun discoveries like the Borg are actually controlled by a secret cabal from The Council in Jim Butcher's Dresden books.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2021)

Dalek vs Borg . Two of  science fiction  most iconic villains going at in epic galactic struggle . Given the restive strengths  and weakness of both species , this would  be vicious , costly and drawn  out conflict . It would be fought on largely even terms . Who would win this one?  The Daleks  of course , Why? Because they are genius level intellect and have the capacity to do far more of the unexpected in  battle than the Borg are capable . That would give them the edge over the Borg.


----------

